# Mom needs HAM radio guidance.



## roselle

Truthfully...I have never even seen a HAM radio, but I have a 15 year old son that would like to start this. I would like to start collecting some of the equipment for him, for Christmas, but I am lost....

My son says base station, antenna, power supply, license....I've seen some base stations on Amazon, but not sure if they are what is needed. 

I see everyone talk about "shacks." Can you set these systems up inside your home or do they need to be separated for some reason? 

I am certain this child could do any wiring and I know he can figure out a lot of this stuff, but I want to surprise him on Christmas. My children have learned patience, so I know he would be happy with some equipment, while waiting for the rest. I just want to make sure I am buying something that will last. I do think this is a great step in our prepping and all of us can learn. 

Thanks I advance for any help you can offer!


----------



## Geek999

First, you should know that you can listen to any radio signal, but to transmit on HAM frequencies, you need a license. The license is not expensive or difficult but it includes a test. So check with your son about where he stands with a license.

HAM radio has a lot of jargon on top of the varied equipment. Decades ago people would place their radios in a shack and the term survives as the place where one keeps the equipment.

If your son has gotten into this, I would ask him specifically what he wants. Amazon may not have it or may not have the best price depending on what he is after. There are specialty retailers on the Internet for HAM radio gear.

There are a number of radio related threads here. You may wish to peruse them or your son may wish to peruse them.


----------



## TheLazyL

Here's a link with information: http://www.arrl.org/home

Click on "Clubs". There maybe a local club that could help with personal help.


----------



## crockett

Best place to start is where most start, with a 2 meter(2m) radio.


----------



## roselle

Thanks to all of you! I want to surprise my son, but want to buy the right equipment. So far he has only read about HAM's. I've not ever heard a single person say they used them here, but will look at the info. you all sent me. Maybe I can find a group.


----------



## Geek999

crockett said:


> Best place to start is where most start, with a 2 meter(2m) radio.


I agree with this and the 2m band, as well as other VHF frequencies are covered by the Technician License, which is the first license one gets.



roselle said:


> Thanks to all of you! I want to surprise my son, but want to buy the right equipment. So far he has only read about HAM's. I've not ever heard a single person say they used them here, but will look at the info. you all sent me. Maybe I can find a group.


The advice to check local clubs will help you find some local HAMs. You'll probably be surprised how many are around once you start to investigate.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> I agree with this and the 2m band, as well as other VHF frequencies are covered by the Technician License, which is the first license one gets.
> 
> The advice to check local clubs will help you find some local HAMs. You'll probably be surprised how many are around once you start to investigate.


Thanks! I checked and there are several clubs about 20 miles from here.


----------



## Dakine

I'm not an expert by any means, but I am a certified "tech" class license, and I participate in my CERT team radio operations every week. 

HAM is some fuzzy name nobody really knows where it comes from. the closest thing to just attribute it to is hAMetuer radio operator.. and I probably just butchered the splling. it had more than two syllables so I claim self defense 

a ham radio can be anything from a base station with who knows what kind of power and frequency availability to an HT (hand transceiver... think... kind of like a walkie talkie, but on HAM radio)

you can have a ham that works on CB frequencies, but I dont personally know of any CB freq's that are legal to work on HAM's. I could be wrong! dont light me up if I am lol.

I didnt look if you listed where you are in the world, but here in SoCal, the HAM clubs are very active! they conduct FREE training classes, and the cost for taking the test is minimal. it was $5 when I took it earlier this year, and that is subject to change based on who was proctoring the test from what I've read. The proctors are people that go through several layers of credibility and certification steps.. so to get a crew of them to where I took my day long course and then exam, and grand total cost was my time + $5 = WIN!!!!

Your son needs to pass the test in order to receive his license. once he has that, along with a radio, you can start working on the air!

here's some things to consider!!!

CERT = Community Emergency Response Team. This is a govt funded program, nationally run by DHS but locally run by your Fire Department. At leat in my area, CERT teams BUY radios for use by HAM's! I just sign a document that says "yep, SN radio owned by city is in my possesion" and I'm all good! I have a radio to use at my disposal!!! 

CERT is free to get, but availability is dependent on where you live and what their class schedule is like. it's a totally separate topic so I don't want to derail HAM's from this, just understand that CERT teams rely greatly on HAM's and it's a fantastic way to get to use a free radio and get experience using it, along with the leadership and guidance of the... well. I was going to say "old farts" but I affectionately call them "gray beards" and those guys have all the answers!!! or they know to call that does lol.

passing the HAM class is definitely something other 12 y/o have done. How well your son does with math, an hobbies an taking tests in general will certainly affect that. Since the class itself *at least here* is free, I strongly encourage you to both check it out!

Another thing about hams... did you know that ALL of the astronauts are hams? their "work" time on ham radio is usually oriented towards schools, but they do free open comm's when they are available, and you can talk to the orbiting space station if you have the license, the equipment and the spark in your interest!

what else about hams...

here in SoCal... just about 2.5 years ago, we had a huge power blackout of the entire region. there were two lines of open communication... text messaging, and HAM radio.

Texts worked well in our case, except nobody knew anything. it was texting "whats going on?" "i dunno, do you know" "NFI" "me2"

there's some speculation if the DHS turned off cell phones entirely during the boston bombings, some people say they did, some say it was just circuits overloaded, please try again. Okay fine... now I've got my ham radio and I'll go listen on this! 

during regional emergencies, it's hams that are relaying messages and helping the authorities get facts and help out to people who need it. 

I hope you are able to encourage your son's interest in HAM radio! I wish mine had been, I feel like I'm playing catch up and it's all really cool stuff to know! just the kind of thing a young boy(or girl!!!!) can geek out on and not only can open a new world of exposure to people but also open up math and science and spending time having fun!

there are local radio clubs which have public events... if you need help, I can help you look for them if you send me a message!


----------



## roselle

Dakine said:


> I'm not an expert by any means, but I am a certified "tech" class license, and I participate in my CERT team radio operations every week.
> 
> HAM is some fuzzy name nobody really knows where it comes from. the closest thing to just attribute it to is hAMetuer radio operator.. and I probably just butchered the splling. it had more than two syllables so I claim self defense
> 
> a ham radio can be anything from a base station with who knows what kind of power and frequency availability to an HT (hand transceiver... think... kind of like a walkie talkie, but on HAM radio)
> 
> you can have a ham that works on CB frequencies, but I dont personally know of any CB freq's that are legal to work on HAM's. I could be wrong! dont light me up if I am lol.
> 
> I didnt look if you listed where you are in the world, but here in SoCal, the HAM clubs are very active! they conduct FREE training classes, and the cost for taking the test is minimal. it was $5 when I took it earlier this year, and that is subject to change based on who was proctoring the test from what I've read. The proctors are people that go through several layers of credibility and certification steps.. so to get a crew of them to where I took my day long course and then exam, and grand total cost was my time + $5 = WIN!!!!
> 
> Your son needs to pass the test in order to receive his license. once he has that, along with a radio, you can start working on the air!
> 
> here's some things to consider!!!
> 
> CERT = Community Emergency Response Team. This is a govt funded program, nationally run by DHS but locally run by your Fire Department. At leat in my area, CERT teams BUY radios for use by HAM's! I just sign a document that says "yep, SN radio owned by city is in my possesion" and I'm all good! I have a radio to use at my disposal!!!
> 
> CERT is free to get, but availability is dependent on where you live and what their class schedule is like. it's a totally separate topic so I don't want to derail HAM's from this, just understand that CERT teams rely greatly on HAM's and it's a fantastic way to get to use a free radio and get experience using it, along with the leadership and guidance of the... well. I was going to say "old farts" but I affectionately call them "gray beards" and those guys have all the answers!!! or they know to call that does lol.
> 
> passing the HAM class is definitely something other 12 y/o have done. How well your son does with math, an hobbies an taking tests in general will certainly affect that. Since the class itself *at least here* is free, I strongly encourage you to both check it out!
> 
> Another thing about hams... did you know that ALL of the astronauts are hams? their "work" time on ham radio is usually oriented towards schools, but they do free open comm's when they are available, and you can talk to the orbiting space station if you have the license, the equipment and the spark in your interest!
> 
> what else about hams...
> 
> here in SoCal... just about 2.5 years ago, we had a huge power blackout of the entire region. there were two lines of open communication... text messaging, and HAM radio.
> 
> Texts worked well in our case, except nobody knew anything. it was texting "whats going on?" "i dunno, do you know" "NFI" "me2"
> 
> there's some speculation if the DHS turned off cell phones entirely during the boston bombings, some people say they did, some say it was just circuits overloaded, please try again. Okay fine... now I've got my ham radio and I'll go listen on this!
> 
> during regional emergencies, it's hams that are relaying messages and helping the authorities get facts and help out to people who need it.
> 
> I hope you are able to encourage your son's interest in HAM radio! I wish mine had been, I feel like I'm playing catch up and it's all really cool stuff to know! just the kind of thing a young boy(or girl!!!!) can geek out on and not only can open a new world of exposure to people but also open up math and science and spending time having fun!
> 
> there are local radio clubs which have public events... if you need help, I can help you look for them if you send me a message!


Thank you so much! I do want to learn also and we generally do things as a family. I have divided up different areas of prepping and gave communication to the 15 year old. He REALLY wants security and a G-U-N, but this mom needs to think that through for a while longer. I know my son would love to talk to an astronaut. He has mentioned wanting a base station and then eventually we would all have "handhelds."

I surely appreciate all of your information. This is such a nice forum! I will try and contact a HAM club tomorrow and get this thing rolling!


----------



## Dakine

roselle said:


> Thank you so much! I do want to learn also and we generally do things as a family. I have divided up different areas of prepping and gave communication to the 15 year old. He REALLY wants security and a G-U-N, but this mom needs to think that through for a while longer. I know my son would love to talk to an astronaut. He has mentioned wanting a base station and then eventually we would all have "handhelds."
> 
> I surely appreciate all of your information. This is such a nice forum! I will try and contact a HAM club tomorrow and get this thing rolling!


You're welcome! and I'll keep checking this thread, also if you have questions you can send me a PM, there's also MANY other people far more experienced and knowledgeable than I am when it comes to radios and comms on this forum. They are a wealth of knowledge! keep posting here when you have questions and we'll all learn something new 

As for the G-U-N... I have mixed feelings... if he doesnt have a coach that is familiar with them then I think the slower you go the better, and finding someone that can effectively teach the very basics is important.

A friend of mine who had never gone shooting before I started bringing him to my private range told me that he recently went to a public range while out of town and was required to do a proficiency test before being allowed onto the range. The range master looked at him and said "you've been professionally trained!"

I am NOT a professional trainer, but I'm really good at getting rid of the macho crap and helping girls, women or new guys to the shooting sport without any of the attitude and I really wish there were more folks out there like that.

hit me up on PM's if you have any questions, I'm sure we're way too far away for me to offer any hands on help with firearms training, but I can help answer questions or find training sources that aren't marketing to be the high tech killers of the new age! safety and accuracy.. those are the hallmarks of a good shooter


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> You're welcome! and I'll keep checking this thread, also if you have questions you can send me a PM, there's also MANY other people far more experienced and knowledgeable than I am when it comes to radios and comms on this forum. They are a wealth of knowledge! keep posting here when you have questions and we'll all learn something new
> 
> As for the G-U-N... I have mixed feelings... if he doesnt have a coach that is familiar with them then I think the slower you go the better, and finding someone that can effectively teach the very basics is important.
> 
> A friend of mine who had never gone shooting before I started bringing him to my private range told me that he recently went to a public range while out of town and was required to do a proficiency test before being allowed onto the range. The range master looked at him and said "you've been professionally trained!"
> 
> I am NOT a professional trainer, but I'm really good at getting rid of the macho crap and helping girls, women or new guys to the shooting sport without any of the attitude and I really wish there were more folks out there like that.
> 
> hit me up on PM's if you have any questions, I'm sure we're way too far away for me to offer any hands on help with firearms training, but I can help answer questions or find training sources that aren't marketing to be the high tech killers of the new age! safety and accuracy.. those are the hallmarks of a good shooter


You flirt!


----------



## Dakine

ur just jealous


----------



## crockett

Dakine said:


> HAM is some fuzzy name nobody really knows where it comes from. the closest thing to just attribute it to is hAMetuer radio operator.. and I probably just butchered the splling. it had more than two syllables so I claim self defense


Ham radio
Main article: Etymology of ham radio

The term "ham radio" was first a pejorative that mocked amateur radio operators with a 19th-century term for being bad at something, like "ham-fisted" or "ham actor". It had already been used for bad wired telegraph operators.

Subsequently, the community adopted it as a welcome moniker, much like the "Know-Nothing Party", or other groups and movements throughout history. Other, more entertaining explanations have grown up throughout the years, but they are apocryphal.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amateur_radio#Ham_radio


----------



## Dakine

that is a very common consensus... whether or not it's fact is disputed. regardless it makes little difference and I wouldnt be affected one way or the other if it's true or not lol


----------



## Grimm

Dakine said:


> ur just jealous


She is a single lady with kids! Instant family. To you that is catnip! 

Love you.


----------



## Geek999

Returning to topic, I reread the original post, which said among other things you had never seen a HAM radio. I think it is clear that HAM radio is synonymous with Amateur radio. Amateur Radio is simply a range of reserved frequencies for amateur use. The radios look like anything from a walkie talkie to a large desktop box. As I said earlier you need a license to transmit but not to listen. There are three levels of license available. The Technician license opens up primarily VHF/UHF frequencies which are usful for shorter ranges and enough HF frequencies to let you learn. A General license will open up most of the frequencies. An Extra license opens up all frequencies open to amatuer radio.

The equipment at 2m is relatively inexpensive, but a HAM operator who really gets into it can spend thousands of dollars on equipment. Before spending a lot of money I would determine what communications capabilities you want and/or are interested in.

You'll find that the HAM community has a lot of people who start with an interest in radio and then get interested in emergency communications and maybe become preppers. Folks who start as preppers realize communications are important and then may find they enjoy radio for its own sake.


----------



## roselle

"Know-Nothing Party"


Yeap! That would be us!


----------



## roselle

Grimm said:


> She is a single lady with kids! Instant family. To you that is catnip!
> 
> Love you.


Sheeeeesh!!! We would be some guys W-O-R-S-T nightmare!


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> Returning to topic, I reread the original post, which said among other things you had never seen a HAM radio. I think it is clear that HAM radio is synonymous with Amateur radio. Amateur Radio is simply a range of reserved frequencies for amateur use. The radios look like anything from a walkie talkie to a large desktop box. As I said earlier you need a license to transmit but not to listen. There are three levels of license available. The Technician license opens up primarily VHF/UHF frequencies which are usful for shorter ranges and enough HF frequencies to let you learn. A General license will open up most of the frequencies. An Extra license opens up all frequencies open to amatuer radio.
> 
> The equipment at 2m is relatively inexpensive, but a HAM operator who really gets into it can spend thousands of dollars on equipment. Before spending a lot of money I would determine what communications capabilities you want and/or are interested in.
> 
> You'll find that the HAM community has a lot of people who start with an interest in radio and then get interested in emergency communications and maybe become preppers. Folks who start as preppers realize communications are important and then may find they enjoy radio for its own sake.


We are preppers and have been for a long time, but we need to expand now. Communication is one area, getting my boiler to run without electricity, and getting one of my wells operational. I don't even know where to begin with security...I've failed horribly in this area, and do not know how to protect my family....Well there is that stun gun, I am itching to use....Really bad!


----------



## Paltik

Handheld ham radios ("HT's" for "handheld transceiver"), especially in the 2m band, are popular starting points for many hams, and cheap but effective ones made in China are available all over. The "lowest" amateur radio license--Technician--covers HT's. But I'm guessing this is NOT what your son is asking for.

When you speak of base station, antenna, and power supply, you are generally speaking of high frequency (HF) bands rather than HT's VHF or UHF. The HF setup your son is interested in would indeed be more appropriate for many purposes, including contacting the International Space Station, amateur radio satellites, bouncing signals off the moon, etc. These bands require the next license up--General--though both the Technician and General license tests may be taken at the same sitting. You're also looking at a step up in cost; cheap Chinese transceivers have not yet really hit the market, so expect to spend at least $550 or so for a new radio (compared to $35 for a HT), plus antenna and power supply. Note that mobile radios (designed for mounting in vehicles) also work fine as base radios. (Disclaimer: Technician-class approved mobile and base stations for 10m, 6m, 2m, 1.25m, 70cm, etc. exist and can do quite a bit and are quite popular with many. I'm just speaking here stereotypically.)

If you do set him up with a HF base radio, antenna, and power supply (and SWR meter and CW paddle and dummy load and antenna tuner?), realize there will probably be a need for coax cable, connectors, wire, a soldering iron, etc....


I +1 the recommendations of those encouraging your son to get involved in a local radio club. Members there are sure to be helpful in getting him up and running and enjoying his hobby.
Ham Radio Outlet is one of the most comprehensive sources of amateur radio gear. But you may want to wait for your son to find an "elmer" with advice and help in selecting gear, and finding it at a good price. It is very common for hams to purchase used gear to save money, and what better place to find bargains than that local radio club.
A "shack" is just the area a ham operator uses for operating. The uninformed might call the same location a "bedroom" or "closet" or "corner in the den."


----------



## roselle

Paltik said:


> Handheld ham radios ("HT's" for "handheld transceiver"), especially in the 2m band, are popular starting points for many hams, and cheap but effective ones made in China are available all over. The "lowest" amateur radio license--Technician--covers HT's. But I'm guessing this is NOT what your son is asking for.
> 
> When you speak of base station, antenna, and power supply, you are generally speaking of high frequency (HF) bands rather than HT's VHF or UHF. The HF setup your son is interested in would indeed be more appropriate for many purposes, including contacting the International Space Station, amateur radio satellites, bouncing signals off the moon, etc. These bands require the next license up--General--though both the Technician and General license tests may be taken at the same sitting. You're also looking at a step up in cost; cheap Chinese transceivers have not yet really hit the market, so expect to spend at least $550 or so for a new radio (compared to $35 for a HT), plus antenna and power supply. Note that mobile radios (designed for mounting in vehicles) also work fine as base radios. (Disclaimer: Technician-class approved mobile and base stations for 10m, 6m, 2m, 1.25m, 70cm, etc. exist and can do quite a bit and are quite popular with many. I'm just speaking here stereotypically.)
> 
> If you do set him up with a HF base radio, antenna, and power supply (and SWR meter and CW paddle and dummy load and antenna tuner?), realize there will probably be a need for coax cable, connectors, wire, a soldering iron, etc....
> 
> 
> I +1 the recommendations of those encouraging your son to get involved in a local radio club. Members there are sure to be helpful in getting him up and running and enjoying his hobby.
> Ham Radio Outlet is one of the most comprehensive sources of amateur radio gear. But you may want to wait for your son to find an "elmer" with advice and help in selecting gear, and finding it at a good price. It is very common for hams to purchase used gear to save money, and what better place to find bargains than that local radio club.
> A "shack" is just the area a ham operator uses for operating. The uninformed might call the same location a "bedroom" or "closet" or "corner in the den."


When I do something, I try to think of meeting future needs etc. I guess I mean not outgrowing whatever it is, then having to spend more....Silly I guess, but usually we only get one chance around here, so sacrifice for what it is. We would all like to learn, but this particular child...Is one of the hardest working children I have ever seen. He is exceptionally gifted, but so are the other children, so I say..."The gift is what they will give back, not what they are born with." His capabilities, far exceed anything I could have ever expected from a child....AND hey guys....This male child will read a manual, cover to cover....AND understand every word of it. He cracks me up, laying on his belly, feet kicking in the air, reading a manual....

Since the children are home schooled, they have the opportunity to learn many things...All the children can learn to wire, solder, learn new ways to communicate, and even socialize.

And as we are sitting together now...I am hearing "High frequency" and Across the world." One thing my children have learned, from our situation is sacrifice, patience, kindness, and generosity. Those are gifts! We can get some components, and then some more...Maybe even wire by wire...

Everyone's kindness here...This has been amazing! How kind you all are, to take the time to answer all my silly questions. God Bless Each One of You!


----------



## roselle

Paltik said:


> Handheld ham radios ("HT's" for "handheld transceiver"), especially in the 2m band, are popular starting points for many hams, and cheap but effective ones made in China are available all over. The "lowest" amateur radio license--Technician--covers HT's. But I'm guessing this is NOT what your son is asking for.
> 
> When you speak of base station, antenna, and power supply, you are generally speaking of high frequency (HF) bands rather than HT's VHF or UHF. The HF setup your son is interested in would indeed be more appropriate for many purposes, including contacting the International Space Station, amateur radio satellites, bouncing signals off the moon, etc. These bands require the next license up--General--though both the Technician and General license tests may be taken at the same sitting. You're also looking at a step up in cost; cheap Chinese transceivers have not yet really hit the market, so expect to spend at least $550 or so for a new radio (compared to $35 for a HT), plus antenna and power supply. Note that mobile radios (designed for mounting in vehicles) also work fine as base radios. (Disclaimer: Technician-class approved mobile and base stations for 10m, 6m, 2m, 1.25m, 70cm, etc. exist and can do quite a bit and are quite popular with many. I'm just speaking here stereotypically.)
> 
> If you do set him up with a HF base radio, antenna, and power supply (and SWR meter and CW paddle and dummy load and antenna tuner?), realize there will probably be a need for coax cable, connectors, wire, a soldering iron, etc....
> 
> 
> I +1 the recommendations of those encouraging your son to get involved in a local radio club. Members there are sure to be helpful in getting him up and running and enjoying his hobby.
> Ham Radio Outlet is one of the most comprehensive sources of amateur radio gear. But you may want to wait for your son to find an "elmer" with advice and help in selecting gear, and finding it at a good price. It is very common for hams to purchase used gear to save money, and what better place to find bargains than that local radio club.
> A "shack" is just the area a ham operator uses for operating. The uninformed might call the same location a "bedroom" or "closet" or "corner in the den."


What's this?

http://www.amazon.com/Galaxy-DX-254...490937&sr=8-1&keywords=ham+radio+base+station


----------



## roselle

OR this:
http://www.amazon.com/Yaesu-FT-7900...91074&sr=8-30&keywords=ham+radio+base+station


----------



## Justaguy987

They both look good, but are not what you are looking for. The first one is a fancy CB. Good for local communications and no license required. The second one is a ham radio, but only has the 2 meter and 70 cm bands, the same as you get with most handhelds. With a proper antenna, the range would be better, but still not able to talk to someone across the world or even the other end of your state. Keep looking and learning. You will know a lot by the time you find what is bought for him.


----------



## roselle

Justaguy987 said:


> They both look good, but are not what you are looking for. The first one is a fancy CB. Good for local communications and no license required. The second one is a ham radio, but only has the 2 meter and 70 cm bands, the same as you get with most handhelds. With a proper antenna, the range would be better, but still not able to talk to someone across the world or even the other end of your state. Keep looking and learning. You will know a lot by the time you find what is bought for him.


Thanks! This one is 10 meters, so how much range would this have?
http://www.amazon.com/RCI-2995DX-BA...1383497564&sr=8-12&keywords=ham+base+stations


----------



## Geek999

If you are going to get a HF radio, you want one that will handle everything from 80m to 10m. Understand that range is a function of the radio and the antenna, whether you have line of sight, and atmospheric conditions when you don't have line of sight.

HF transmission requires a General class license.

With all those variables if anyone says this radio has a range of X miles, then you're getting sales hype, not a real figure.


----------



## jsriley5

Was it mentioned that he doesn't have to have a radio to start studying for and take his Ham license testing. Get him studying and alot of the questions will become apparent, Find a place to test and you will likely encounter folks who will help mentor him and help him with all the rest. Kind of like any club of enthusiasts if you show up with no chip and smart questions they will scramble and stand in line for a chance to help. I have not actually gotten there on my own quest for Ham Licensing but from what I have seen the Ham community is just such a club. I think buying the equiptment first may be a mistake as you will show up at a testing meet and see tons of radioes and gadgets most likely and these folks will most likely know of any sets that can be had cheaply buried in the nooks and crannies of your area. My suggestion then is get him the books to study check out the online pretests and get to a testing meet and I think it will blossom from there. If you wanna do a chrstmas gift on the sly start with a inexpensive chinese dual band 70cm adn 2m Handy talkie (even if he gets a big set he will likely still want one of those) Baofeng UV-5R or the puxing 888k are the one I"d suggest for that. Once he has had a chance to hang out with the ham guys he will know a whole lot more about what he truly needs and wants and likely know the best local sources for that. There ya go my opinion worth every bit of what you paid for it


----------



## k0xxx

As others have alluded to, I would recommend finding out exactly what it is that your son hopes to do with Ham Radio. Then getting to know a local Ham that has a home set-up that accomplishes the same goals, and seeing what it entails. Keep in mind that there are a lot of different ways of accomplishing the same goals, i.e., new radio versus used, beam antenna versus wire, etc., so there is a huge variance in cost.


----------



## roselle

k0xxx said:


> As others have alluded to, I would recommend finding out exactly what it is that your son hopes to do with Ham Radio. Then getting to know a local Ham that has a home set-up that accomplishes the same goals, and seeing what it entails. Keep in mind that there are a lot of different ways of accomplishing the same goals, i.e., new radio versus used, beam antenna versus wire, etc., so there is a huge variance in cost.


Thanks...He is wanting to talk to others in different countries and he mentioned the space station....He's going for the "gold."


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> Thanks...He is wanting to talk to others in different countries and he mentioned the space station....He's going for the "gold."


That type of communication is known as "DXing", since we are covering terminology.

That is an understandable goal, but it isn't generally where one starts. A more typical development cycle would be 1) a Technician license and a 2m radio, with regional communication, 2) a General license and a HF radio, with communication within the US, 3) an Extra license, with communication around the world and an assortment of antennas.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> That type of communication is known as "DXing", since we are covering terminology.
> 
> That is an understandable goal, but it isn't generally where one starts. A more typical development cycle would be 1) a Technician license and a 2m radio, with regional communication, 2) a General license and a HF radio, with communication within the US, 3) an Extra license, with communication around the world and an assortment of antennas.


Sheeesh! There is a part of me...That is really more comfortable with him chattering with someone, that is out of the country...With no expectation of them ever meeting, at least while he is a child...Yes....I am paranoid....Now what to do.....


----------



## roselle

roselle said:


> Sheeesh! There is a part of me...That is really more comfortable with him chattering with someone, that is out of the country...With no expectation of them ever meeting, at least while he is a child...Yes....I am paranoid....Now what to do.....


OK...I just heard the words "emergency preparation." He's my boy! He is clear, he wants a "base" station....That's the little box, that sits on a desk...In the shack????? I think I am getting it.


----------



## dademoss

It's hard to find an affordable 2 meter base station so my "base station" is a 2 meter mobile radio, a 12 volt power supply, and an outside antenna.


----------



## roselle

dademoss said:


> It's hard to find an affordable 2 meter base station so my "base station" is a 2 meter mobile radio, a 12 volt power supply, and an outside antenna.


Thanks! That's a good idea!


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> Sheeesh! There is a part of me...That is really more comfortable with him chattering with someone, that is out of the country...With no expectation of them ever meeting, at least while he is a child...Yes....I am paranoid....Now what to do.....


Every minute he is on the radio, he won't be on the Internet.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> Every minute he is on the radio, he won't be on the Internet.


No TV and no computer, unless I let the kids use my computer to look something up. It's amazing the things they will find to do, without "plugins!"


----------



## Geek999

dademoss said:


> It's hard to find an affordable 2 meter base station so my "base station" is a 2 meter mobile radio, a 12 volt power supply, and an outside antenna.


If you are going to start with a Technician license and a 2m radio, this is a very nice setup. This will give you pretty decent communicaations in your area depending on terrain and antenna.

For instance, I live on the east side of a hill, so 2m gives me about a 40 mile range to the North, East and South. To communicate West I need to go through a repeater.

This sort of rig would be great for your son to start with and if he gets into it, and continues with licensing, you could then move on to longer range communications.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> If you are going to start with a Technician license and a 2m radio, this is a very nice setup. This will give you pretty decent communicaations in your area depending on terrain and antenna.
> 
> For instance, I live on the east side of a hill, so 2m gives me about a 40 mile range to the North, East and South. To communicate West I need to go through a repeater.
> 
> This sort of rig would be great for your son to start with and if he gets into it, and continues with licensing, you could then move on to longer range communications.


Thanks...That's what I am going to do.


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> Thanks...That's what I am going to do.


Excellent! What you are looking for is a VHF radio. Generally new VHF radios will give you the 2m band and one or more higher frequency bands. They are produced by manfacturers like Yaesu, ICOM, Kenwood and others.

Most of them will use 12v power so you will need a 12v power supply as well.

Before recommending an antenna, knowing a bit about you terrain would help. If you can arrange to mount an omni-directional antenna (that means it works in all directions) on the roof, you will have decent results depending on hills, etc.

The last thing you will need is a "feedline", which is the cable to connect the radio to the antenna.

Your son will want to get that Technician license before transmitting, but without the license he can listen. Repeaters and their frequencies can be found on the Internet.


----------



## k0xxx

When you buy a 12v power supply for the radio, you may want to consider get one capable of 20amps or more. That way if your son does upgrade to a higher license and buys a HF radio, you'll already have a power supply capable of powering it.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> Excellent! What you are looking for is a VHF radio. Generally new VHF radios will give you the 2m band and one or more higher frequency bands. They are produced by manfacturers like Yaesu, ICOM, Kenwood and others.
> 
> Most of them will use 12v power so you will need a 12v power supply as well.
> 
> Before recommending an antenna, knowing a bit about you terrain would help. If you can arrange to mount an omni-directional antenna (that means it works in all directions) on the roof, you will have decent results depending on hills, etc.
> 
> The last thing you will need is a "feedline", which is the cable to connect the radio to the antenna.
> 
> Your son will want to get that Technician license before transmitting, but without the license he can listen. Repeaters and their frequencies can be found on the Internet.


Is this decent:
http://www.amazon.com/TYT-TH-9000-T...880084&sr=1-6&keywords=ham+radio+base+station


----------



## roselle

k0xxx said:


> When you buy a 12v power supply for the radio, you may want to consider get one capable of 20amps or more. That way if your son does upgrade to a higher license and buys a HF radio, you'll already have a power supply capable of powering it.


http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0002JTD2A/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> Is this decent:
> http://www.amazon.com/TYT-TH-9000-T...880084&sr=1-6&keywords=ham+radio+base+station


I am not familiar with the brand. I would check out the following brand names: Yaesu, ICOM, Kenwood, Alinco.

There are probably a couple more I am overlooking, but someone else will chime in. If you Google the brand names you'll find specialty HAM retailers that will probably serve you better than Amazon. I say that despite being a fan of Amazon in general.


----------



## Dakine

BaoFeng is another brand respected. 

My opinion is make a decision on what you want it to do. Everything to me is tools in tool box.

If you want this transmitter to be "mobile" but confined to the truck/car, okay great!!!! you can pick a brand with the features you like best!

if you want this transmitter to come with you while you're hiking... ok, now not so great. You have 2 choices, you can carry a very heavy 12v car battery with you or you can go with a HT

HT's have extremely limited power compared to mobile and base units. you should really think about what you want from it.

In my opinion, as a prepper who wants comm's but doesnt want to go into debt with extra mortgages... buy an HT, I have experience with both Yaesu V-170 and the FT60

I've had the FT 60 about 2weeks or so, and I'd take the 170 back tomorrow.

FT60 is more versatile, its dual band, it's got more geek dials and buttons. NICE!!! 


the VX-170 did one thing, 2m and it did it REALLY REALLY well, and it was much simpler to operate. I highly recommend this radio. not only for ease of use, but also because if you're on a budget, you're at least "in the game" now. Just keep in mind, it will limit you at some point. It's cheaper for a reason 

as for the FT60 meh... it's way more capable but also considerably more complicated.

I am by far a novice at this... so far, from my very limited experience including CERT weekly get on the air radio nets... Yaesu and Baofeng are the biggest brands and my cities team has had great success with both brands and their products.


----------



## dademoss

There are a couple of paths, as others have mentioned.

The least expensive, if there is repeater coverage of your area, is to go with the Baofeng UV-5R, its an ok radio, and the price is right for something that may or may not remain an interest. Get a programming cable and download a version of "Chirp" for your computer, it makes the programming much much easier. Warranty support is likely not there, but at the price point it's probably cheaper to replace than repair.

I started with that one, but I couldn't reach all the repeaters I wanted to hit, 4 watts is not a lot of power.

If you are spending more, I would also recommend Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu as the brands to look for.
The 2 meter I use as a base is here: http://www.hamcity.com/store/pc/TM-281A-p2627.htm , less expensive than the link you posted, and an outstanding radio for 2 meter work.

That is a good power supply, and would run even a 100 watt HF transceiver if he upgrades 

The one I use is here http://www.randl.com/shop/catalog/product_info.php?products_id=67324 It has a 12 volt battery backup option. Mine is hooked to a 12 V deep cycle marine battery, and keeps it charged. In the event there is a power outage, it switches to the battery and continues to power the radio.


----------



## Geek999

Dakine said:


> BaoFeng is another brand respected.
> 
> My opinion is make a decision on what you want it to do. Everything to me is tools in tool box.
> 
> If you want this transmitter to be "mobile" but confined to the truck/car, okay great!!!! you can pick a brand with the features you like best!
> 
> if you want this transmitter to come with you while you're hiking... ok, now not so great. You have 2 choices, you can carry a very heavy 12v car battery with you or you can go with a HT
> 
> HT's have extremely limited power compared to mobile and base units. you should really think about what you want from it.
> 
> In my opinion, as a prepper who wants comm's but doesnt want to go into debt with extra mortgages... buy an HT, I have experience with both Yaesu V-170 and the FT60
> 
> I've had the FT 60 about 2weeks or so, and I'd take the 170 back tomorrow.
> 
> FT60 is more versatile, its dual band, it's got more geek dials and buttons. NICE!!!
> 
> the VX-170 did one thing, 2m and it did it REALLY REALLY well, and it was much simpler to operate. I highly recommend this radio. not only for ease of use, but also because if you're on a budget, you're at least "in the game" now. Just keep in mind, it will limit you at some point. It's cheaper for a reason
> 
> as for the FT60 meh... it's way more capable but also considerably more complicated.
> 
> I am by far a novice at this... so far, from my very limited experience including CERT weekly get on the air radio nets... Yaesu and Baofeng are the biggest brands and my cities team has had great success with both brands and their products.


Baofeng is known for being inexpensive, not quality, and for handheld models. II think the OP is now after a mobile (not handheld) unit. Mobile units can be readily used inside the home with a 12v power supply.


----------



## k0xxx

I know you are getting a lot of input, and that it can be very confusing to someone unfamiliar with the concepts and terminology. Before making the purchase, there are a few things to consider.

You said in earlier posts that you son wants to get on HF and talk around the world. While I can understand his enthusiasm, as other have mentioned, two meters would be the logical "first step". The two meter mobile that you posted _may_ be fine, but it is a relatively unknown brand. For a first radio, sticking with proven brands such as Alinco, Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, may be the better choice. Most mobile radios, like the one you posted, can be used with a quick connect bracket to make them easily used in both the home and car.

Another consideration is the antenna. These days, most communities and/or home owner associations have restrictions on antenna structures that can be erected. Some HOA's go as far as banning even wire antennas. There are ways around this, but the results are usually less than optimal. If his goal is world wide communications on HF, then he will need a long wire type antenna at the minimum. If you live in an unrestricted area, then there is no problem. For local 2 meter FM, a small vertical antenna would probably be sufficient, but there are many variables that may affect the decision on antenna type.

It's a lot to take in and understand, if you have no reference points on the subject. That's why I recommend getting with a club/knowledgeable Ham and seeing first hand what is needed for the type of communications that he wants to do.

I know that this is for Christmas which is fast approaching, and decisions need to be made, but I'd hate to see you spend money on something that doesn't "fill the bill".

Back to the two meter radio that you posted. Personally, I would look for something from the "brand name" manufacturers mentioned earlier in this post. You can generally find radios from them in the same price range or less. It may indeed be a fine radio, but since it is a relative unknown, there may be issues.

Below is a link to just one of several dealers that I have done business with in the past and a listing of 2 meter radios in stock, to give you some ideas. Right now they have the Kenwood TM281A (2m 65w mobile, 200 memories, and NOAA weather alert) for 139.95, with free shipping. Another advantage of dealing with the larger Ham radio dealers, instead of buying from Amazon, is support when something is wrong, or when you have questions.

R&L 2 Meter Radios

I apologize if all of this leaves you confused, but there is a lot to consider so that you don't end up spending money for less than desirable results.


----------



## Geek999

k0xxx said:


> I know you are getting a lot of input, and that it can be very confusing to someone unfamiliar with the concepts and terminology. Before making the purchase, there are a few things to consider.
> 
> You said in earlier posts that you son wants to get on HF and talk around the world. While I can understand his enthusiasm, as other have mentioned, two meters would be the logical "first step". The two meter mobile that you posted _may_ be fine, but it is a relatively unknown brand. For a first radio, sticking with proven brands such as Alinco, Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, may be the better choice. Most mobile radios, like the one you posted, can be used with a quick connect bracket to make them easily used in both the home and car.
> 
> Another consideration is the antenna. These days, most communities and/or home owner associations have restrictions on antenna structures that can be erected. Some HOA's go as far as banning even wire antennas. There are ways around this, but the results are usually less than optimal. If his goal is world wide communications on HF, then he will need a long wire type antenna at the minimum. If you live in an unrestricted area, then there is no problem. For local 2 meter FM, a small vertical antenna would probably be sufficient, but there are many variables that may affect the decision on antenna type.
> 
> It's a lot to take in and understand, if you have no reference points on the subject. That's why I recommend getting with a club/knowledgeable Ham and seeing first hand what is needed for the type of communications that he wants to do.
> 
> I know that this is for Christmas which is fast approaching, and decisions need to be made, but I'd hate to see you spend money on something that doesn't "fill the bill".
> 
> Back to the two meter radio that you posted. Personally, I would look for something from the "brand name" manufacturers mentioned earlier in this post. You can generally find radios from them in the same price range or less. It may indeed be a fine radio, but since it is a relative unknown, there may be issues.
> 
> Below is a link to just one of several dealers that I have done business with in the past and a listing of 2 meter radios in stock, to give you some ideas. Right now they have the Kenwood TM281A (2m 65w mobile, 200 memories, and NOAA weather alert) for 139.95, with free shipping. Another advantage of dealing with the larger Ham radio dealers, instead of buying from Amazon, is support when something is wrong, or when you have questions.
> 
> R&L 2 Meter Radios
> 
> I apologize if all of this leaves you confused, but there is a lot to consider so that you don't end up spending money for less than desirable results.


This is excellent advice.


----------



## roselle

k0xxx said:


> I know you are getting a lot of input, and that it can be very confusing to someone unfamiliar with the concepts and terminology. Before making the purchase, there are a few things to consider.
> 
> You said in earlier posts that you son wants to get on HF and talk around the world. While I can understand his enthusiasm, as other have mentioned, two meters would be the logical "first step". The two meter mobile that you posted _may_ be fine, but it is a relatively unknown brand. For a first radio, sticking with proven brands such as Alinco, Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, may be the better choice. Most mobile radios, like the one you posted, can be used with a quick connect bracket to make them easily used in both the home and car.
> 
> Another consideration is the antenna. These days, most communities and/or home owner associations have restrictions on antenna structures that can be erected. Some HOA's go as far as banning even wire antennas. There are ways around this, but the results are usually less than optimal. If his goal is world wide communications on HF, then he will need a long wire type antenna at the minimum. If you live in an unrestricted area, then there is no problem. For local 2 meter FM, a small vertical antenna would probably be sufficient, but there are many variables that may affect the decision on antenna type.
> 
> It's a lot to take in and understand, if you have no reference points on the subject. That's why I recommend getting with a club/knowledgeable Ham and seeing first hand what is needed for the type of communications that he wants to do.
> 
> I know that this is for Christmas which is fast approaching, and decisions need to be made, but I'd hate to see you spend money on something that doesn't "fill the bill".
> 
> Back to the two meter radio that you posted. Personally, I would look for something from the "brand name" manufacturers mentioned earlier in this post. You can generally find radios from them in the same price range or less. It may indeed be a fine radio, but since it is a relative unknown, there may be issues.
> 
> Below is a link to just one of several dealers that I have done business with in the past and a listing of 2 meter radios in stock, to give you some ideas. Right now they have the Kenwood TM281A (2m 65w mobile, 200 memories, and NOAA weather alert) for 139.95, with free shipping. Another advantage of dealing with the larger Ham radio dealers, instead of buying from Amazon, is support when something is wrong, or when you have questions.
> 
> R&L 2 Meter Radios
> 
> I apologize if all of this leaves you confused, but there is a lot to consider so that you don't end up spending money for less than desirable results.


OK...Which of these would you recommend, since there isn't a lot of price difference?

Do you have a suggestion for the antenna? I have NO restrictions and plenty of land.

Thank you!


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> OK...Which of these would you recommend, since there isn't a lot of price difference?
> 
> Do you have a suggestion for the antenna? I have NO restrictions and plenty of land.
> 
> Thank you!


Since you have no restrictions and plenty of land, I would suggest either a Comet or Diamond antenna (those are brands). You will want an omni-directional antenna. You will want to mount it as high as possible.

Regarding the choices now that we are talking name brands, I think you will be satisfied with any of them. I personally own a Yaesu, but woulf not fault you for picking one of the others due to availability, price, recommendation of someone else or you just think it looks cool.


----------



## k0xxx

roselle said:


> OK...Which of these would you recommend, since there isn't a lot of price difference?
> 
> Do you have a suggestion for the antenna? I have NO restrictions and plenty of land.
> 
> Thank you!


Without know the specifics of your situation, I would suggest going with a lower priced, name brand 2m mobile, and consider an upgrade "down the road" when/if he upgrades his license. There is a site called e-ham.net that, among it's many features, offers user reviews on Ham equipment. It may be good to look them up and read the reviews of any radio you may be interested in. Of course like any review site, you may need to filter out some of the "BS", but mainly look for those reviews mentioning ease of use and reliability. The Reviews area is on the left side of the screen, under the Community heading.

As for antennas, *Geek999*'s suggestions of Diamond or Comet are spot on. MFJ offers antennas also, but I have been disappointed in the quality of them in the past (although I have one of their power supplies that is fantastic). The Comet CP22E is a 2 meter, 5/8 wave ground plane, and a good value.


----------



## roselle

k0xxx said:


> I know you are getting a lot of input, and that it can be very confusing to someone unfamiliar with the concepts and terminology. Before making the purchase, there are a few things to consider.
> 
> You said in earlier posts that you son wants to get on HF and talk around the world. While I can understand his enthusiasm, as other have mentioned, two meters would be the logical "first step". The two meter mobile that you posted _may_ be fine, but it is a relatively unknown brand. For a first radio, sticking with proven brands such as Alinco, Icom, Kenwood, Yaesu, may be the better choice. Most mobile radios, like the one you posted, can be used with a quick connect bracket to make them easily used in both the home and car.
> 
> Another consideration is the antenna. These days, most communities and/or home owner associations have restrictions on antenna structures that can be erected. Some HOA's go as far as banning even wire antennas. There are ways around this, but the results are usually less than optimal. If his goal is world wide communications on HF, then he will need a long wire type antenna at the minimum. If you live in an unrestricted area, then there is no problem. For local 2 meter FM, a small vertical antenna would probably be sufficient, but there are many variables that may affect the decision on antenna type.
> 
> It's a lot to take in and understand, if you have no reference points on the subject. That's why I recommend getting with a club/knowledgeable Ham and seeing first hand what is needed for the type of communications that he wants to do.
> 
> I know that this is for Christmas which is fast approaching, and decisions need to be made, but I'd hate to see you spend money on something that doesn't "fill the bill".
> 
> Back to the two meter radio that you posted. Personally, I would look for something from the "brand name" manufacturers mentioned earlier in this post. You can generally find radios from them in the same price range or less. It may indeed be a fine radio, but since it is a relative unknown, there may be issues.
> 
> Below is a link to just one of several dealers that I have done business with in the past and a listing of 2 meter radios in stock, to give you some ideas. Right now they have the Kenwood TM281A (2m 65w mobile, 200 memories, and NOAA weather alert) for 139.95, with free shipping. Another advantage of dealing with the larger Ham radio dealers, instead of buying from Amazon, is support when something is wrong, or when you have questions.
> 
> R&L 2 Meter Radios
> 
> I apologize if all of this leaves you confused, but there is a lot to consider so that you don't end up spending money for less than desirable results.


 OK...I've added the Kenwood TM281A to the cart...How much of this stuff would he REALLY need?
Optional Accessories

KENWOOD KES5	HEAVY DUTY 40W LM SPEAKER $ 45.95	Buy KES5
KENWOOD KPG46U	PROGRAMMING INTERFACE CABLE (USB) $ 49.95	Buy KPG46U
KENWOOD KPS15	SWITCHING POWER SUPPLY $ 129.95	Buy KPS15
RT SYSTEMS KRS271	WINDOWS PROGRAMMING SOFTWARE with USB CABLE $ 41.95	Buy KRS271
KENWOOD MC59	REPLACEMENT HAND MICROPHONE W/DTMF KEYPAD $ 49.95	Buy MC59
KENWOOD MC60A	DELUXE DESKTOP MICROPHONE (REQUIRES MJ88) $ 149.95	Buy MC60A
KENWOOD MJ88	MODULAR to 8 PIN ROUND ADAPTER CABLE $ 31.95	Buy MJ88
KENWOOD PG2N	DC POWER CABLE (SAME AS SUPPLIED) $ 18.95	Buy PG2N
KENWOOD PG3B	DC LINE NOISE FILTER $ 29.95	Buy PG3B
KENWOOD PG5D	PROGRAMMING INTERFACE CABLE (RS-232) $ 76.95	Buy PG5D
TIGERTRONICS SLUSBRJ4	SignaLink USB for RJ-45 8pin MODULAR MIC CONNECTOR $ 104.95	Buy SLUSBRJ4
KENWOOD SP50B	EXTERNAL MOBILE SPEAKER $ 54.95	Buy SP50B
RT SYSTEMS USBK5D	USB COMPUTER PROGRAMMING CABLE $ 27.95	Buy USBK5D
2m 65W MOBILE 200 MEMORIES NOAA WEATHER ALERT TM-281A 144 MHZ MOBILE 2m Transceiver RADIO


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> OK...I've added the Kenwood TM281A to the cart...How much of this stuff would he REALLY need?
> Optional Accessories
> 
> KENWOOD KES5	HEAVY DUTY 40W LM SPEAKER $ 45.95	Buy KES5
> KENWOOD KPG46U	PROGRAMMING INTERFACE CABLE (USB) $ 49.95	Buy KPG46U
> KENWOOD KPS15	SWITCHING POWER SUPPLY $ 129.95	Buy KPS15
> RT SYSTEMS KRS271	WINDOWS PROGRAMMING SOFTWARE with USB CABLE $ 41.95	Buy KRS271
> KENWOOD MC59	REPLACEMENT HAND MICROPHONE W/DTMF KEYPAD $ 49.95	Buy MC59
> KENWOOD MC60A	DELUXE DESKTOP MICROPHONE (REQUIRES MJ88) $ 149.95	Buy MC60A
> KENWOOD MJ88	MODULAR to 8 PIN ROUND ADAPTER CABLE $ 31.95	Buy MJ88
> KENWOOD PG2N	DC POWER CABLE (SAME AS SUPPLIED) $ 18.95	Buy PG2N
> KENWOOD PG3B	DC LINE NOISE FILTER $ 29.95	Buy PG3B
> KENWOOD PG5D	PROGRAMMING INTERFACE CABLE (RS-232) $ 76.95	Buy PG5D
> TIGERTRONICS SLUSBRJ4	SignaLink USB for RJ-45 8pin MODULAR MIC CONNECTOR $ 104.95	Buy SLUSBRJ4
> KENWOOD SP50B	EXTERNAL MOBILE SPEAKER $ 54.95	Buy SP50B
> RT SYSTEMS USBK5D	USB COMPUTER PROGRAMMING CABLE $ 27.95	Buy USBK5D
> 2m 65W MOBILE 200 MEMORIES NOAA WEATHER ALERT TM-281A 144 MHZ MOBILE 2m Transceiver RADIO


Other than the radio itself, none of that is required. The programming interface and cable are convenient, but not required. Also, if you decide you want items off the list you can always buy them later.

What you do need is the 12v power supply, an antenna, and a cable (also known as a feedline) to connect the radio to the antenna. The feedline needs to be the right length for your situation (How far will the radio be from the antenna?) I have been buying feedlines from DX Engineering, which is online. The feedline should also have the right connectors on each end.

K0xxx mentioned MFJ. If you look on their website, you can find connecting pieces in case you have a mismatch in the types of connectors you have, but ideally you'll get the feedline with the right connectors to begin with. The pictures on the MFJ site will help you identify what you have if there is any doubt.


----------



## k0xxx

I completely agree with *Geek999*'s assessment of the equipment needed. While some of the extras are nice, most are not needed. Just the radio, power supply, feedline, and antenna will get him started. The stock, hand microphone is fine for use in the home or the vehicle, and the radio has a built in speaker. The programming accessories are nice to have if one is going to program a whole lot of frequencies into radio to use for traveling, etc., but for local use frequencies can be entered in without it. Most people only have a limited number of local repeaters available anyway, and sometimes a couple of simplex frequencies are added. FWIW, I honestly can't remember when I've had more than 12 2m FM frequencies programmed at any one time.

Here's a link to a nice write up titled "Starting Your First VHF Station". It gives some insight into selecting the proper type of antenna, feedline (the type that you will need is also called coax). At VHF and up frequencies, selecting the right type of feedline is important, especially if the distance between the antenna and radio will be in the 30ft range or longer. Another type of feed line that is not mentioned in the article is the LMR type. LMR type cables provide lower loss between the radio and the antenna for cables of approximately the same size. However, they have the drawback of being much stiffer than regular coax, and a bit harder to work with. Generally LMR type feedlines are numbered roughly by their diameter. LMR 240 is approximately .24 inches in diameter, LMR 400 is approximately .4 inches in diameter, and so on. I'm just providing this information as a reference in case you here the terms, and not as a suggestion. There are other types of feedline that get MUCH more pricier and are nice, but are definitely not needed.


----------



## dademoss

k0xxx said:


> The Comet CP22E is a 2 meter, 5/8 wave ground plane, and a good value.


The CP22E is the antenna on the right, a good omni-directional antenna.


----------



## Geek999

Nicely mounted.


----------



## TechAdmin

Nice looking antenna installations.


----------



## roselle

dademoss said:


> The CP22E is the antenna on the right, a good omni-directional antenna.


OK...I have this antenna in the "cart" here:

://www.hamradio.com/search2.cfm?sitem=Cables

Could someone pretty please show me which cable to buy and any connectors etc. we might need? THANK YOU!


----------



## roselle

OK...I ordered the Kenwood 281-A and this power supply: JTPS-35BCMA JETSTREAM JTPS35BCMA
[JTPS35BCMA]

I ordered from R&L and no shipping! Thanks everyone! You all are SO nice!!!!Santa is happily relieved....Now for training books??!! And cables....Oh yes...and normal kid things like...Legos...About the only normal kid things they are asking for.


----------



## dademoss

For coax cable, I would use RG8/U or LMR400 or the equivalent, length will depend on radio and antenna placement.

R and L, dxengineering or MPD digital are good sources for the Coax.

I used these guides for preparing for my tests:

http://www.kb6nu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/2010_Tech_Study_Guide.pdf

http://kb6nu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/2011-No-Nonsense-General-Class-License-Study-Guide.pdf

The ARRL also offers a wide variety of books or online resources : http://www.arrl.org/


----------



## Geek999

roselle said:


> OK...I have this antenna in the "cart" here:
> 
> ://www.hamradio.com/search2.cfm?sitem=Cables
> 
> Could someone pretty please show me which cable to buy and any connectors etc. we might need? THANK YOU!


There are about a half dozen different, common connectors for radios and antennas. The most common is to have a SO-239 on the radio and the end of the antenna and a PL-259 on each end of the cable. The PL-259 connects to the SO-239.

There are also BNC connectors, N connectors, etc.

Each type has its advantages in terms of size, frequencies it is good for, etc. If you wind up with mismatching components, say a radio with a SO-239 and an antenna with a BNC, you can get connectors that convert from one to the other here:

http://www.mfjenterprises.com/adaptorlist.php

As you start to get into radio more, you'll find have an assortment of these adaptors on hand will be convenient, so they are the kind of thing where if you need one, buy two and toss the extra into a drawer.


----------



## roselle

roselle said:


> OK...I ordered the Kenwood 281-A and this power supply: JTPS-35BCMA JETSTREAM JTPS35BCMA
> [JTPS35BCMA]
> 
> I ordered from R&L and no shipping! Thanks everyone! You all are SO nice!!!!Santa is happily relieved....Now for training books??!! And cables....Oh yes...and normal kid things like...Legos...About the only normal kid things they are asking for.


I could not believe this! I ordered the radio and power supply YESTERDAY and sent to my neighbor's. It was sitting on her porch tonight! What wonderful service!


----------



## roselle

Thank you everyone for all of your help. I bought the 2m mobile unit, power supply, cable, and mobile antenna and also antenna for roof. I wouldn't have known what to buy if it wasn't for all of your help. THANK YOU! I gave the setup to the family, so we will all learn about HAM radios.


----------



## Geek999

Merry Christmas!


----------



## roselle

dademoss said:


> For coax cable, I would use RG8/U or LMR400 or the equivalent, length will depend on radio and antenna placement.
> 
> R and L, dxengineering or MPD digital are good sources for the Coax.
> 
> I used these guides for preparing for my tests:
> 
> http://www.kb6nu.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/06/2010_Tech_Study_Guide.pdf
> 
> http://kb6nu.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/09/2011-No-Nonsense-General-Class-License-Study-Guide.pdf
> 
> The ARRL also offers a wide variety of books or online resources : http://www.arrl.org/


Hi! Thank you for this info. I just printed out the first study quide and was wondering if there is much difference in the 2010 and 2011 versions? Do I need to print both? Or will the 2010 get us through the first test?


----------



## Geek999

The guides referenced are for two different tests "Technician" and "General". The tests change very slowly. You should be fine with those guides but you need one for each test if you intend to take them both at once.


----------



## roselle

Geek999 said:


> The guides referenced are for two different tests "Technician" and "General". The tests change very slowly. You should be fine with those guides but you need one for each test if you intend to take them both at once.


Thanks! They are ready to start studying!


----------

